# New reel for light lures



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

looking for some advice. after a new reel for flicking bream and flathead lures. up to $150 max.


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

What rod is it going to go on? a Shimano Aernos 1000FA would be nice at under that price if we're talking superlight (1-3Kg)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks tomsie, was thinking 1000 size, i will check them out


----------



## billygoat (Aug 27, 2014)

i just got a symetre 1000FL from Mo Tackle for just under $120. Only used it once but it seems nice.It might be worth looking at to.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Go 2500 size reel more drag and better gearing if you get onto some bigger fish.Unless got a nice ultra light rod $$$ you don't need a 1000 size.


----------



## Lindzz (Apr 15, 2013)

I've got both an Aernos 1000FA and a Symetre 2500FL , if i had to choose one to use i'd take the Symetre, only just. The Aernos gradually felt a "not as good" the more i used it whereas the Symetre even after a couple of small dunkings in the water still feels like new , i would even go as far to say out of the two the Symetre felt best from new , very smooth and quite robust.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

U could pick up a good second hand diawa sol type 2 for that money the good thing is they can b serviced when needed to ausum reels I still got mine and I use the I love them that much. That I'm not upgrading at all the drag system is so strong well built with little maintenance


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

+1 for symetre. Awesome reel for the price


----------

